# HO scale layout



## cnycharles (Dec 1, 2009)

this merged picture has five or six pics stitched together. there are some funny spots but if you don't look too closely you can see the whole layout, or at least the amount I could get in one pan from the front corner.
you'll have to either open your browser window very wide and/or pan back and forth to see the whole thing! (it's very wide)







remember, it took 27 years for this layout to be finished. untold hours, days, weeks, months of solid labor to do all of this


----------



## NYEric (Dec 1, 2009)

Dont forget that there's another 1/2 unfinished beyond the red curtain!


----------



## JeanLux (Dec 2, 2009)

:clap::clap::clap::clap::clap:
Is it a fictionary landscape or reproduction of some real countrysides?? Jean


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Dec 2, 2009)

That is so cool! :clap:


----------



## Ernie (Dec 2, 2009)

JeanLux said:


> :clap::clap::clap::clap::clap:
> Is it a fictionary landscape or reproduction of some real countrysides?? Jean



My Q exactly. Very cool. But if it were my basement, it'd be full of orchids. 

-Ernie


----------



## cnycharles (Dec 2, 2009)

NYEric said:


> Dont forget that there's another 1/2 unfinished beyond the red curtain!



yup, got those pics, too, just have to merge and upload.

... and about the real or fictional landscape, the club does a light and sound show, during which they present different zones of track as being of different towns at certain periods of time. there may be some general semblance of reality to the spot but eric would have to answer that question. I think the buildings are not exact, but may follow the general layout of the rail yard at some point in time


----------



## NYEric (Dec 3, 2009)

It is a fictional representation of real places. A coupe of the structures are prototypically modeled. It's not in a basement we built our own building.


----------



## biothanasis (Dec 3, 2009)

So cool!!! What happens to these after they are made?? Exhibited for a period of time and then???




Ernie said:


> ....But if it were my basement, it'd be full of orchids.



Definately!!!!hehe


----------



## TyroneGenade (Dec 3, 2009)

Way cool! My uncle had a train set with a mini landscape. I thought it was very grand but now it appears tiny to me compared you yours. Do you have a tiny steam engine that will puff smoke as it rides around the track?


----------



## NYEric (Dec 3, 2009)

We are an educational facility working with the county. The railroad is displayed to the public every saturday, 1-4PM. Tuesday 7-10 PM it is operated like a real railroad, passenger schedules, freight deliveries, etc. The rest of the time, [dues paying] members work on the building, or the layouts and equipment at their opportunity. We are also building a HUGEE library of railroad books and magazines. For the holiday show you may see a smoking locomotive but probably not so as to not set off the smoke alarms!


----------

